# Check Engine Light



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

So I was graced with a CEL this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Wow - what are the chances? Mine shut off this morning after starting so I scanned it and found this:

1 Fault Found:
7657 - Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve Bank 1 
P2440 00 [101] - Stuck Open
Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 9094 km
Date: 2018.07.01
Time: 06:29:06
Engine speed: 1220.00 /min
Normed load value: 3.9 %
Vehicle speed: 0 km/h
Coolant temperature: 51 °C
Intake air temperature: 39 °C
Ambient air pressure: 1010 mbar
Voltage terminal 30: 14.640 V
Unlearning counter according OBD: 40
Engine status: COENG_RUNNING
Engine status-Test_Program_Co Eng st COMPU VERB UBYTE: 3

It was just an initial one though and didn't set the MIL.


----------



## jeremy digital (Dec 19, 2002)

*Same problem!*

My CEL is on too, had scanned at auto zone and have the same code. Have you brought to the dealer yet? Any idea on any risk or effected performance in continued usage with switch valve stuck open? Thanks!


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

My was at the dealer for three days. Apparently the valve is a bit of a pain to get to. But now my sunroof leaks. Just doesn’t stop with this car. So disappointed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*P2440 00 [096] - Stuck Open*

Just FYI, 

I was doing channel mapping for Ross Tech and noticed there is p2440 "Stuck Open" code stored in the engine module (ECU) with fault frequency set to 2.
No check engine light or anything unusual, will have to monitor this. Only 1600miles


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just FYI,
> 
> I was doing channel mapping for Ross Tech and noticed there is p2440 "Stuck Open" code stored in the engine module (ECU) with fault frequency set to 2.
> No check engine light or anything unusual, will have to monitor this. Only 1600miles


Are you in a cold climate area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jeremy digital said:


> My CEL is on too, had scanned at auto zone and have the same code. Have you brought to the dealer yet? Any idea on any risk or effected performance in continued usage with switch valve stuck open? Thanks!


Having a recorded code does not mean there is an issue. If it is operating normal, it is OK.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

VWAUDITEK said:


> Are you in a cold climate area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope, exact opposite Texas


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

From previous post thought this would be relevant here as well...... “I feel like the only people finding out there is a fault code are the ones with remote start because by default remote start won't operate if fault codes is in the system. I wonder if non remote start Tiguans have the fault code as well many could be none the wiser because it is not showing up as a check engine light. Only shows up if you get VW to scan or you scan it yourself with obd scanner tool. It's a very annoying fault code to be happening so early on. I wonder why there is no warning from cars on board dash alerting you of the fault code.” 


I could be wrong but CEL as mentioned above in original start of post is probably for something else because these p2440 codes almost go unnoticed unless you are looking for faults or have a remote start. My Tiguan has had problems since week 1. Fault p2440 comes back after clearing of fault code. A total of about 3 or 4 times. Only 2200 miles on car. I dropped off at dealer again.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rico13 said:


> From previous post thought this would be relevant here as well...... “I feel like the only people finding out there is a fault code are the ones with remote start because by default remote start won't operate if fault codes is in the system. I wonder if non remote start Tiguans have the fault code as well many could be none the wiser because it is not showing up as a check engine light. Only shows up if you get VW to scan or you scan it yourself with obd scanner tool. It's a very annoying fault code to be happening so early on. I wonder why there is no warning from cars on board dash alerting you of the fault code.”
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but CEL as mentioned above in original start of post is probably for something else because these p2440 codes almost go unnoticed unless you are looking for faults or have a remote start. My Tiguan has had problems since week 1. Fault p2440 comes back after clearing of fault code. A total of about 3 or 4 times. Only 2200 miles on car. I dropped off at dealer again.


If there is no CEL you have no issue to "fix".


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Back again!!!*

P2440 code has returned even after VW has replaced the secondary air pump. Was working well for about a month. I also keep getting a low voltage warning every once in awhile.Hard to determine why because it moves warning around as far as location. This time it is the left headlight. Love the car just tired of going to service. Any ideas on what may be happening?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Rico13 said:


> P2440 code has returned even after VW has replaced the secondary air pump. Was working well for about a month. I also keep getting a low voltage warning every once in awhile.Hard to determine why because it moves warning around as far as location. This time it is the left headlight. Love the car just tired of going to service. Any ideas on what may be happening?


Someone posted somewhere else that its actually not the secondary air pump but some "seal" for it. Search threads!

Just FYI, We still have not taken our Tiguan to the service but the code is still there with 3 occurances. Everything about the car works fine, no check engine light and remote start works when needed.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rico13 said:


> From previous post thought this would be relevant here as well...... “I feel like the only people finding out there is a fault code are the ones with remote start because by default remote start won't operate if fault codes is in the system. I wonder if non remote start Tiguans have the fault code as well many could be none the wiser because it is not showing up as a check engine light. Only shows up if you get VW to scan or you scan it yourself with obd scanner tool. It's a very annoying fault code to be happening so early on. I wonder why there is no warning from cars on board dash alerting you of the fault code.”
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but CEL as mentioned above in original start of post is probably for something else because these p2440 codes almost go unnoticed unless you are looking for faults or have a remote start. My Tiguan has had problems since week 1. Fault p2440 comes back after clearing of fault code. A total of about 3 or 4 times. Only 2200 miles on car. I dropped off at dealer again.


We just got our 2018 Tig SEL back from its THIRD Secondary Air Pump repair. We've had the car for almost a year exactly. The Service Dept supervisor said this pump is "redesigned". We'll see how long it lasts. 

This is my 4th VW and might be my last if we keep having the same issue or get issues like sun roof leaks, etc. We first has the issue trying the remote start but the second and third CELs were not caused by remote start.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Us too*

2019 Se. 2800 mi. CEL on, P2440 code. Car goes in Tuesday. My wife is pissed her new car threw a CEL.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

There is TSB for this issues, its a software problem. We got our ECU flashed and so far so good. No hardware was replaced

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

csc129 said:


> ....This is my 4th VW and might be my last if we keep having the same issue or get issues like sun roof leaks, etc. We first has the issue trying the remote start but the second and third CELs were not caused by remote start.


So, what make do you think would have less issues?


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

I got my ecu update few weeks back. I still have fingers crossed and hope codes do not return. Love the car just wishing VW could have caught this sooner. :facepalm:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Rico13 said:


> .....just wishing VW could have caught this sooner. :facepalm:


How was the operation of the vehicle effected with the CEL on?


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

Had the software reflash per the TSB 1 week ago, now the CEL has returned with the same code. Doesn't go back to dealer till Tuesday.


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

I had a remote start issue for the first time yesterday and just brought the car in today. A scan showed error code P2440 and VW flashed an ECU update to fix it. We'll see if the error comes back.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Sopey15 said:


> I had a remote start issue for the first time yesterday and just brought the car in today. A scan showed error code P2440 and VW flashed an ECU update to fix it. We'll see if the error comes back.


Its going to be an ongoing question with this and all newer highly computer controlled cars: Is there a physical problem (parts swap), a software problem(coding error), or is the manufacturer just reprogramming the computers to ignore the issues?

With no outward symptom such as noise, reduced performance or missing features how would you know? And if the only thing that knows there's a failure is the computer so it won't remote start how do we know what the "right' fix is?

On the up-side, I can't recall the last time I had to gap points or set engine timing, so... tradeoffs.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

Tuesday update: Dealer now wants to replace Secondary Air Injection pump. No ETA on parts, will not schedule appointment till parts received. CEL back off on it's own, remote start active again.


----------



## Propayne (May 3, 2019)

Yes last week I had the same CEL on my dash on my 2019 VW Tiguan R line took it to the dealer they told me it needs software update got it done now one week later CEL is back on again


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I've also just had this code start popping up. Curiously, it only seems to occur when the car is started via remote-start (and intermittently at that). Starting the car normally, and during normal operation, the code is not setting under any circumstance.


----------



## nshewz28 (Jul 16, 2019)

I also had the CEL come on for my 2019 SEL. It came on for me twice, both times after using the remote start. I was hoping after the first time maybe it was just a loose gas cap or something along those lines, especially since the light eventually went off. After the 2nd time it came on I took it to the dealer and they performed the TSB to resolve the issue (P2440 code was showing). After a few days I tried to use the remote start which did not work. When I go to use the remote start, I can see that CEL comes on when I am standing outside the vehicle. However, once I start the car manually there is no lights on. I went to the dealer and was told that this light will always come on when using the remote start (is this true?). Of course, when i was at the dealer the remote start was working fine so they couldnt diagnose the issue. The remote start worked once or twice after that and now isn't working again. Does anyone have any thoughts on this or suggestions? It's frustrating having to go to the dealer so much after only having the car a few months. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nshewz28 said:


> ......When I go to use the remote start, I can see that CEL comes on when I am standing outside the vehicle. However, once I start the car manually there is no lights on. I went to the dealer and was told that this light will always come on when using the remote start (is this true?).....


So, try this. Get in the vehicle 9any vehicle) and turn on the ignition, but don't start the engine. What do you see on the dash cluster?


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

The dealer replaced my SAI pump under warranty yesterday, reset the codes and everything worked normally. We will see if this is a long term fix. My remote start is the factory long range kit installed by the dealer on our 19 SE prior to us taking delivery.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

*CEL for me too ('19 MQB SEL-P 4MO)*

I had my MIL activate over the weekend - Saturday evening - and my local dealership Service Dept is closed Sunday - so took it in first thing Monday AM. They reported some sort of fault in the s/w - they did an update and that was it. Good service experience overall; took me in w/o an appt, had the car in and out in 1.5 hrs. Beautiful morning too - so good opportunity to peruse the sales lot and check out all the new VW's.

Service RO attached.










Also - worth noting - I posted that my AC wasn't cooling the car adequately in another (Recent) thread - they checked that out and reported no issue. I wanted to ask what the blower fan air temp was - but I already spent too much time there - and had to get to work - so didn't hassle with pushing back. Although I will prob be back in there w/ Service sometime over the summer b/c it is HOTTT and there is def something wrong with the AC . I confirmed again this weekend it is def not blowing cold enough. I had a 1-hr drive on the interstate @ 6PM (not peak sun-time) w/ sunroof shade closed - and the car did not completely cool down on Max AC mode the whole drive.


----------



## jerry_hollywood (Sep 25, 2018)

Same thing has happened to my '18 Tiggy twice. Once a few months ago and again yesterday. I do not have remote start. It's the P2440 code. First fix they stated VW had a new part that didn't make it onto the assembly line for my car. Let's see what they say this time. Appointment is next Wednesday.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I've had the same issue with my 18 self Premium R. They replaced the pump and now 2 weeks later it's back. Also, I don't know if it's the heat, but something is weird maybe transmission related but when I step on the gas, even floor it I go no where. It takes a serious 3to5 seconds to move. If I put it in sport mode the rpms will rev, but no go for that time period. Yesterday, I got in the car and put it in reverse and if wouldn't move for more like 7 seconds. Im starting to regret giving up my 2017 golf r

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JODZ said:


> .....It takes a serious 3to5 seconds to move......wouldn't move for more like 7 seconds.....


I don't believe you.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Brand New SEL-P R line, 79m, p2440 and Lane assist stays orange. Literally drove it 11m home and here we are.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Zabes64 said:


> Brand New SEL-P R line, 79m, p2440 and Lane assist stays orange. Literally drove it 11m home and here we are.


And what about the way the vehicle is operating isn't normal?


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine has a pending P050a code when the heatwave was here in PA last Friday. It was hesitating and acting like it had a bad vacuum leak. My VW scanner is not up to date so it can't read this Tiguan. I was curious if this was a similar issue. I posted a video to show what mine is doing. The dealership is NOT returning my calls and I am getting frustrated. The hesitation especially in warmer weather is unacceptable. Now that its only 70 degrees out. The car runs fine. Go figure.

https://youtu.be/FDneV9T6MxU


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Yep, same here 2018 SEL Premium R. I put it in reverse and floor it and go no where. It's dangerous, especially when I stop at a stop light and can't proceed. Im bringing mine back in on Wednesday 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

JODZ said:


> Yep, same here 2018 SEL Premium R. I put it in reverse and floor it and go no where. It's dangerous, especially when I stop at a stop light and can't proceed. Im bringing mine back in on Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Finally got mine back from the dealer. Was actually enjoying the Passat Wolfsburg loaner because of having peppy throttle response, good AC and power. 



They replaced the Oil separator.. P/N 06k-103-495-BK


Still has hesitation but the reverse RPM hesitation is gone for now. I do believe there is a design flaw somewhere in the motor on these.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rob454 said:


> ....do believe there is a design flaw somewhere in the motor on these.


If that was the case, why do not all of them act the same?


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

First check engine light yesterday on my 2019 Tig SEL P Rline 2,755 miles. P2440 AIR System Switching Valve Stuck Open Bank 1. Went to auto start it and nothing happened... I saw the check engine light scanned it and cleared it auto start worked. Waiting to see how long it will take to come back up. I did use the autostart function on Saturday seemed fine  feel like the code some how ties into autostarting the car. If it comes back up sending it to the dealer :banghead:


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

glimark said:


> First check engine light yesterday on my 2019 Tig SEL P Rline 2,755 miles. P2440 AIR System Switching Valve Stuck Open Bank 1. Went to auto start it and nothing happened... I saw the check engine light scanned it and cleared it auto start worked. Waiting to see how long it will take to come back up. I did use the autostart function on Saturday seemed fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VW is aware of this and there is an ECU update fix that was released on the 24th of July, solved it for me. Also mine came without an auto start happening, after I just got it.


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

We had P2440 twice, the first time was a software update done in early June, so maybe not the version referenced by Zabes. One week later the light returned, and the dealer then proceeded to change the SAI pump. Knock on wood, we have been trouble free/light free for a few weeks now.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Go figure My car is over 2 years old and except for the odd recall I have never been back to the dealer except for 2 oil changes no problems


----------



## nshewz28 (Jul 16, 2019)

Took my car to the dealer a few weeks ago because the engine light came on and they updated the ECU. Few weeks later, the light came back on. It definitely seems to be connected to the remote start. The few times the light has come on it was after using the remote start. Taking to the dealer tomorrow so hopefully they can figure something out. I like the car but this is getting frustrating.


----------



## 3606367 (Apr 19, 2019)

*Remote start /CEL*

I received ecu update back in May, car seemed like it was going to be good 2 go. Today the remote start did not work and CEL came on. Car runs fine when started up manually no CEL. Anybody no what's going on with the Tiguan? Nothing seems to be permanently fixing these remote start issues.
Thanks for the help in advance!!!

Update !!!!!A different dealer reported there is an update posted near the end of July for ecu. I will report back after the service is completed.

Update 2 Dealer realized ecu had most recent update already, but they did notice problems with secondary air pump. They replaced secondary air pump a different dealer had replaced earlier in the year. The previous pump only lasted about 4 1/2 months. Fingers crossed this fixes the issues for good.


----------

